# logging WTF.



## paccity (Feb 22, 2013)

i'll start this off.


----------



## paccity (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## paccity (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## paccity (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## paccity (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## paccity (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## paccity (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## paccity (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## paccity (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## paccity (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## paccity (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## paccity (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Rounder (Feb 22, 2013)

I've brushed a 6, but that skidder got sqaured about perfect. Perfectly gunned.



.....I wish I had a pic for this thread......The bosses clipper burned to the ground last Monday. Saved the head. That was it. Melted motor, tracks, the works.

Big bucks to be had in this logging game........


----------



## slowp (Feb 22, 2013)

View attachment 280845
View attachment 280846
View attachment 280847


----------



## Gologit (Feb 22, 2013)

Rounder said:


> I've brushed a 6, but that skidder got sqaured about perfect. Perfectly gunned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There must be. Somewhere. Let me know if you find any.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 22, 2013)

paccity said:


>



This is my favorite. Now they can change the oil standing up. And then burn the stump. Don't let the forester know.




Good stuff Fraser.


----------



## slowp (Feb 23, 2013)

View attachment 280849


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## RandyMac (Feb 23, 2013)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


>



Oh dear, I remember doing something like that.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Blazin (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Blazin (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Blazin (Feb 23, 2013)

:msp_scared:


----------



## Blazin (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## timberland ts (Feb 23, 2013)

Blazin what part of upstate you from im from argyle. Those made for real bad days.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 23, 2013)

timberland ts said:


> Blazin what part of upstate you from im from argyle. Those made for real bad days.



I'm bout an hour west of you, Johnstown area.


----------



## Samlock (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Samlock (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Samlock (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 23, 2013)

GIFSoup


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 23, 2013)

GIFSoup


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 23, 2013)

Samlock said:


>


Is that like one of those "can you find the kitty in this picture" puzzles?


----------



## balm (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## RandyMac (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## RandyMac (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## paccity (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## imagineero (Feb 24, 2013)

I know it 'aint right to laugh at others misfortune, but some of those sure do put a smile on your face.

Shaun


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## 2dogs (Feb 25, 2013)

This is not really a WTF pic, not yet anyway. This is Cody operating our International 530 Payloader at the boss' house on pretty flat ground. He had to chock the tires when he got off because there is no parking brake. In fact the previous owner didn't fix the brakes when they stopped working. The only way to stop it was to drag the forks and run into something bigger than the loader. Also it is a 2-out-of-3 speed transmission with a neutral slot an eighth of an inch wide. It does run good though and it doesn't leak anything.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Feb 26, 2013)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


>



I bet that guy had to throw his drawers in the canyon and a nice leather O-ring is pinched out of that seat!!!


----------



## paccity (May 21, 2013)




----------



## paccity (May 21, 2013)




----------



## paccity (May 21, 2013)




----------



## paccity (May 21, 2013)




----------



## jrcat (May 21, 2013)

Where do you come up with these pics? lol


----------



## paccity (May 21, 2013)




----------



## paccity (May 21, 2013)




----------



## paccity (May 21, 2013)




----------



## RandyMac (May 21, 2013)




----------



## OlympicYJ (May 22, 2013)

paccity said:


>



Holy crap the Richie Bros sticker aint even worn off yet!!!

You know the story on that one?


----------



## paccity (May 22, 2013)




----------



## paccity (May 22, 2013)




----------



## k5alive (May 22, 2013)

paccity said:


>




that woulda' been a bumpy ride.


----------



## Gologit (May 22, 2013)

k5alive said:


> that woulda' been a bumpy ride.



Only for a while.


----------



## paccity (May 23, 2013)




----------



## paccity (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Gologit (May 23, 2013)

Great stuff, Fraser.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 23, 2013)

this is one of my customers ,Dahlgren logging in forks ,they have 2 of the biggest yarders in the world







[video=youtube;ET64XzbUYiY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ET64XzbUYiY[/video]


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 23, 2013)

What all ya do for Dahlgrens? Goin to a side of theirs today. Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 23, 2013)

OlympicYJ said:


> What all ya do for Dahlgrens? Goin to a side of theirs today. Lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



sell them parts for their work trucks


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 23, 2013)

View attachment 296779
View attachment 296780
View attachment 296781
View attachment 296782
ill have a fresh wtf pic in a few hours ,going to be picking up a ford truck a guy fell a maple on yesterday by mistake


----------



## rwoods (May 23, 2013)

That should buff out with a little effort. :msp_smile: Ron


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 24, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> sell them parts for their work trucks



Ten4 forgot you own a wreckin yard lol I'll have to drop NY sometime I'm headin to PA after work!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 036Pro (May 24, 2013)

:msp_scared:


KiwiBro said:


> Is that like one of those "can you find the kitty in this picture" puzzles?


----------



## rocketnorton (May 24, 2013)

paccity said:


>



who sez ya cant sideload/unload a cantilever deck? that bein said, hopefully no casualty other than drivers shorts... used to move a yarder on a road in s.w. b.c. that the operator had to swing the house twice to get around a couple rock cuts. wouldn't wanna be him for reason pictured... no names/pics for wcb reasons...


----------



## slowp (May 24, 2013)

There is a curve on a road where they said that one of the back wheels was hanging off the road. I heard this said on both move ins of equipment. The drop would not be pleasant.


----------



## paccity (May 25, 2013)




----------



## 1270d (May 25, 2013)

Shovel op make it out of that ok.?


----------



## Gologit (May 25, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> this is one of my customers ,Dahlgren logging in forks ,they have 2 of the biggest yarders in the world
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know it's nuts but every time I see that video I can't help but think what a blast it would have been to ride that thing across.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 25, 2013)

paccity said:


>



Oh look they like each other.

Just wait in 19 months there will be a little Yoder on the landing...


----------



## k5alive (May 26, 2013)

paccity said:


>




''trust fall'' !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrcat (May 26, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> Oh look they like each other.
> 
> Just wait in 19 months there will be a little Yoder on the landing...



75% of the amish in my area have the last name of "Yoder" lol they only take 9 months to come along.....in litters of 9 or 10....


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 26, 2013)

jrcat said:


> 75% of the amish in my area have the last name of "Yoder" lol they only take 9 months to come along.....in litters of 9 or 10....



ha ha there lots a them here too.


----------



## rwoods (May 26, 2013)

Gologit said:


> I know it's nuts but every time I see that video I can't help but think what a blast it would have been to ride that thing across.



Nuts, no. I doubt I could do it but if I did I would be lighter upon landing. Ron


----------



## Gologit (May 26, 2013)

rwoods said:


> Nuts, no. I doubt I could do it but if I did I would be lighter upon landing. Ron



Yeah, but think about it for a minute. How many times in your life would you have the chance to do something that unique?


----------



## rwoods (May 26, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Yeah, but think about it for a minute. How many times in your life would you have the chance to do something that unique?



I did think about it. I started to end my post with the fact that I would love to be able to say I rode a flying Cat *and* had a video to prove it. In reality though just thinking about how heavy that little Cat is would have more likely than not kept me on terra firma. I sure would have encouraged another to go for it. And I would brag about knowing the guy unless of course he became the proverbial straw. Ron


----------



## northmanlogging (May 27, 2013)

given the chance, I'd do it, osha be damned... maybe keep the tracks turning the whole time make it look like GTA, put on some red white and blue leather union suit from the 70's:msp_w00t:


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 27, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Yeah, but think about it for a minute. How many times in your life would you have the chance to do something that unique?



i guess osha doesn't like people dangling from cables ,guy got a big fine a few years ago using a crane to lift a guy up ,with full harness of course to top a tree , i don't see how it's any different than what the ski resorts have ,looks perfectly safe


----------



## slowp (May 27, 2013)

Yup. Ski lifts are so safe, it worries me. Let me see, there were 2 chances to stop it if it started running away backwards. An electronic control and a hand pulled brake. This was in 1978, so maybe there are more safeguards. The control room burned up that winter for the main lift, so they wired it back together and the lifties were told only to shut it down if somebody was about to die. I ran what we called the lobotomy chair--the beginner chair. 

One summer the lift did go out of control and threw some people off. It had been overloaded with people riding it downhill. That was the end of taking a shortcut to get to the Pacific Crest Trail. 

I turned down an offer to ride the rigging up the hill. It was a steep hill, but I made it up to the landing just a bit after the crew did. The yarder engineer went super slow. The boss's kid was riding. Dad showed up the next day and read the riot act to the crew for doing that. 

After seeing carriages and yarders break down, there's no way I'd want to ride that cat or the rigging. But I'd take pictures of you guys doing it.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 27, 2013)

I'd wear a cape and bring my bat man repelling gear strapped to my wedge belt of stupidity... might even put the chin strap back in my tin hat.



Gods damned there really is something wrong with me


----------



## roberte (May 27, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Yeah, but think about it for a minute. How many times in your life would you have the chance to do something that unique?





northmanlogging said:


> given the chance, I'd do it, osha be damned... maybe keep the tracks turning the whole time make it look like GTA, put on some red white and blue leather union suit from the 70's:msp_w00t:





northmanlogging said:


> I'd wear a cape and bring my bat man repelling gear strapped to my wedge belt of stupidity... might even put the chin strap back in my tin hat.
> 
> 
> 
> Gods damned there really is something wrong with me




40 ton of cat on a cable, another 225lbs isn't going to matter. 
Just DO NOT post the video, that's were trouble begins; no proof for osha


----------



## Sport Faller (May 27, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Yeah, but think about it for a minute. How many times in your life would you have the chance to do something that unique?



Possibly only once.....:biggrin:

You wouldn't catch your ol' son Jake up there, no sireee, I aint lost nothin up there that I need to go looking for it


----------



## jrcat (May 27, 2013)

Incredible Logging Truck Set - Behind the Scenes - Final Destination 5 - YouTube


Check out the skewered truck towards the end of the vid..


----------



## Gologit (May 27, 2013)

Sport Faller said:


> Possibly only once.....:biggrin:
> 
> You wouldn't catch your ol' son Jake up there, no sireee, I aint lost nothin up there that I need to go looking for it



Aw, c'mon Jake. It would be an experience you'd never forget.


----------



## Sport Faller (May 27, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Aw, c'mon Jake. It would be an experience you'd never forget.



Haha. The frequent, hellish introspective nightmares would ensure that


----------



## northmanlogging (May 27, 2013)

roberte said:


> 40 ton of cat on a cable, another 225lbs isn't going to matter.
> Just DO NOT post the video, that's were trouble begins; no proof for osha



225 yer funny... I doctor all my pictures to make me look smaller...


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 27, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> After seeing carriages and yarders break down, there's no way I'd want to ride that cat or the rigging. But I'd take pictures of you guys doing it.



Agreed!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roberte (May 27, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> 225 yer funny... I doctor all my pictures to make me look smaller...



me too, but if I can stay there, 225 im fine


----------



## paccity (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Gologit (May 27, 2013)

paccity said:


>



Hmmmm...if that saw was a different color I'd say that it looks like one I used to have. I saved the gas cap, the trigger, and a couple of muffler bolts. The rest I buried. Don't tell the Forester.


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 27, 2013)

Poor husky :frown: At least it died in the woods.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (May 27, 2013)

paccity said:


>



oh no


----------



## northmanlogging (May 27, 2013)

can a guy get saw insurance?


----------



## roberte (May 28, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Hmmmm...if that saw was a different color I'd say that it looks like one I used to have. I saved the gas cap, the trigger, and a couple of muffler bolts. The rest I buried. Don't tell the Forester.




I would never tell the forester, I have an echo carcass out there myself.


----------



## roberte (May 28, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> can a guy get saw insurance?



Yes , its a revolving policy, by smith & wesson


----------



## Gologit (May 28, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> can a guy get saw insurance?



I wish. I've only totally destroyed (as in disintegrated) a couple of saws but they always happened at a time when I really couldn't afford to be buying a new saw.. Funny how that works. Luckily I had a saw shop that would wait for their money. Saw insurance would have been nice.


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 28, 2013)

Yeah but the problem with insurance is by the time you end up using it you've basically paid for the item and when you do use it your rates go up.


----------



## 036Pro (May 28, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> can a guy get saw insurance?



Homeowners!


----------



## paccity (May 29, 2013)




----------



## strangersfaces (May 29, 2013)

*Artist's Inspiration Revealed...*


Nearly 50 years since his passing, Aboristsite Researchers discover the photograph which triggered his "New Kind of Painting"....

Taken by Jackson Pollock after "Ooops (censored), Not again" moment, of his sixth (and last) chainsaw on the day realization dawned, that he'd never become a respected Faller.



*Convergence*, the photograph:







*Convergence*, the painting:


----------

